# Bees not producing honey



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

could it be so dry that the plants are not producing much nector? Do you have much pollen? Are they being robbed out by other hives near? Are they strong with many bees? More nfo please.
Clint


----------



## farmer joe (Aug 6, 2006)

Its always damp around here, no drought what so ever.
There is quite a good amount (compared to last year) of pollen alongside the nests. I'd say pollens good.
The only other hives areound are 1rst year hives from nucs- and I see no robbing. Even less wasps than last year.
Their numbers are quite good. Plenty of foragers. There is a moderate to good amount of brood and fresh eggs.

They look healthy over all, but are not producing. they haven't produced anything to speak of all year.

[ August 06, 2006, 08:54 PM: Message edited by: farmer joe ]


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Queenless hives usually make good honey producers. Feeding and caring for larvae take a tremendous amount of resources. 

I have been talking to many beekeepers on the east coast about honey flow and production. Many have seen low production and bees bordering on starvation at this time. About the only spot I have heard about good flows were somewhere in New York. Apparently they have problems getting the hay harvested with all the standing water and all. I don't know about the west coast, but if its anything like here, with untimely rains, and high heat, the flow is far less than it should be. I am sure there may be some patches of good flows, but I am hearing many more stories of poor flows, low honey production, and starving hives. From a generalized standpoint tailored to my area, I had predicted as much when the temps were in the 90's in April and May.

I would not be waiting around for some fall flow to bulk up the hives. I would consider combining hives, swapping frames of honey from strong hives or feeding as soon as possible. Don't wait till the end of September to start taking action. Just because you see lots of flowers does not mean that they are producing alot of nectar.


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

I am having the same problem here. I will probably only get one super of honey this year from the hive I started last year.
My two new hives still have not even finished their second deeps. I recently requeened both of them.


----------

